# Halloween Gane for phone



## SaveTheTreat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello my fellow halloweenians we made a game for android devices
tablets,phones this is our first game. It is
called "Save The Treat - Halloween",it's the game with the orange pumpkin 
and the purple tombstone it's free,and we wanted you to check it out
and if you liked it tell us with a rate or a comment.
Thank you and have a creepy Halloween.
I hope you have as much fun playing it as we have creating it.


----------

